# Snuggles update, august 17



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We have pictures of our boy and getting out of the hospital. The picture with the human is the vet that saved his life and she is amazed that he recovered and is doing so well so fast. Must be all that love he feels from all of you.
He went home to Judy's , who shares the job of Rescue coordinator for AMA with me. She is a retired nurse and continues his care at her home. She took the pic of Snuggles out in the sunshine at her home. She said he rolled and rolled and rolled on the grass and was so happy. You can see he still looks rough, but sooooooooo much better then those first pictures coming out of SEAACA Animal Control.
So smile, smile, smile today. Hearts can feel lighter knowing he is going to make it. Hugs,Edie


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Wonderful news!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I still cried seeing his piccie,he looked so sick, butso much better than he was before. Hard to believe he was 14 pounds when he first entered the shelter... I'm so happy he's going to be ok and on his way to a happy life.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

:wub::wub::wub::wub: thank you so much all of you he looks like he is on the road to recover :thumbsup:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Bless his sweet heart! He looks miles and miles better than those first photos!! Good job SM'ers!! (BTW, did I mention that I love SM people!)


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

These pics bring tears of joy to my eyes!!!! I am so relieved that he is out of the hospital and doing so much better! :chili:
Thanks Edie for keeping us updated and loving him, Judy for taking him into your home and giving him all the love and care he deserves and to the wonderful woman who didn't give up on him and got him out of that terrorizing place!!!! Thanks thanks thanks!!!!! :aktion033:
Whan an angel Snuggles is! He looks like he is going to be a very handsome and healthy little man very soon, thanks to the AMA Rescue team! He/she who adopts him will have to feel VERY special!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank you for the update. I'm glad that he is doing better and is in a loving home where he can roam free and be the happy puppy he deserves to be. It's so sad though to see how skinny he is - it looks like he's wearing a sweater, but am I correct in assuming that that is his flesh? Poor baby, I hope he fills up and gets better soon.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

plenty pets 20 said:


> We have pictures of our boy and getting out of the hospital. The picture with the human is the vet that saved his life and she is amazed that he recovered and is doing so well so fast. Must be all that love he feels from all of you.
> He went home to Judy's , who shares the job of Rescue coordinator for AMA with me. She is a retired nurse and continues his care at her home. She took the pic of Snuggles out in the sunshine at her home. She said he rolled and rolled and rolled on the grass and was so happy. You can see he still looks rough, but sooooooooo much better then those first pictures coming out of SEAACA Animal Control.
> So smile, smile, smile today. Hearts can feel lighter knowing he is going to make it. Hugs,Edie


It looks like Snuggles is celebrating his freedom from that horrible shelter ... and, he is also feeling the miracle of enjoying the sunshine and grass with yet another Earth Angel ... Judy. :Sunny Smile:

Thank you, Edie, for the update and pictures. Please give Judy warm hugs from me. And, please thank her for helping bring sunshine and love into Snuggle's life. :tender::wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:cheer:So happy our little boy is on the road to happiness. We will keep cheering for Snuggles. Good boy!:tender:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Yea Snuggles!! What an improvement!!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Thank you Edie for the update and pictures....He is looking so much better.
I also wanted to thank you for posting on my wall i keep on going back and forth from SM- FB to try to give updates to my FB friends who are not members of SM..GOD BLESS YOU ALWAYS EDIE..AKA EARTH ANGEL


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Thank you sooo much for the update! He looks so much better and you can see how far he has to go. Did you get enough donations for his care?


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I wish I could hold him and kiss him right now. I think we all do.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

This made my day....
_"She said he rolled and rolled and rolled on the grass and was so happy. _


Thank goodness he is doing so well and it looks like he will be able to put all of this behind him.:wub::wub::wub: The pic of Snuggles and Judy is beautiful.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks, Edie, fior this uplifting post!:aktion033::aktion033: I am so happy to hear that he is rolling around enjoying the fresh air, like a 'real' dog should. I hope that he continues to improve and can't wait to see him once Judy fattens him up, lol!

This just made my day.:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I can't believe that is the same dog! He has a sweet face.:wub: I'm so happy he is going to be okay.:chili::chili: Thanks so much Edie for the update and pics. You and Snuggles made my day!:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033: Great Update!!!!:aktion033: Thank goodness there are angels out there to rescue these wee souls.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Edie - I've been off SM and FB today since I have tons of work but wow, did this make me stop and tear up. :chili::chili: So great to have happy tears instead of sad ones. I can't even explain how elated I am to see Snuggles in the arms of the vet and standing. :wub::wub: And having run in the grass. The ultimate in really being free. :aktion033::aktion033: OMG - the power of love and belief. I love all my SM friends so much for helping this special boy and as always all of you in rescue. How awesome! I'm so glad that everyone galvanized to make this happen both from near and far. I know there are still vet bills so I hope people don't stop donating. 



Johita said:


> Thank you for the update. I'm glad that he is doing better and is in a loving home where he can roam free and be the happy puppy he deserves to be. *It's so sad though to see how skinny he is - it looks like he's wearing a sweater, but am I correct in assuming that that is his flesh?* Poor baby, I hope he fills up and gets better soon.


Is that really his skin in that picture?? Ugh, don't want to think of how starved he was.:huh: But Snuggles, you're safe and sound!!:wub:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

This is like a fresh start on life for a sweet boy who deserves to be happy and playful. I cannot wait to see pictures of him as he progresses to get better and better each day.:wub:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Aw I'm thriled to see Snuggles looking so free and happy. But gosh he is so skinny! Bless his heart. 

I hope someone answers the question as to whether there were enough donations to cover his veterinary care. I think everyone would like to know.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Edie mentioned somewhere that the vet bills were somewhere close to $2,500 so we haven't reached out goal yeat at a little over $1,300.
We still have about $1,200 to raise and this is JUST for Snuggles. It would be great if we can continue raising money for all of the current rescues and the future rescues that will need the AMA's help!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

What a fighter Snuggles is!!!! He never gave up. So very, very happy he is in loving hands now and on the road to recovery. All will be ok now Snuggles.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

what a cute little guy! so happy that he is doing so well!


----------

